# geese burger?



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I have 33 young snow geese and does anyone give me receipes to make hamburgers or meatballs thanks :wink: Billy


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

scroll down a little and you will see my world famous meat ball recipe. You could do the same mixture and make burgers if you like.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

from old post last year? can u give me copy please? thanks


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Look 6 posts below this one. It is called Goose Meat Balls.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... php?t=7692

Here yah go.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks


----------

